

A Case for Email: Why I Just Started an Email Newsletter - andymangold
http://andymangold.com/post/a-case-for-email

======
tamping
Email is one of those mediums that people are always predicting the death of,
but it seems to carry on and rather than die a slow death, instead grow and
grow. Some people will never realise it, but email is far and away the best
way to connect with ordinary humans rather than geeks.

------
chrisblackwell
We need to stop this march towards "the death of email" and look how we can
create interconnections and improvements upon the existing standard.

